# canon 430ex flash ques,



## roadrunner2 (Apr 21, 2012)

a guy has one for sale that he "dropped" on the floor and the shoe on the flash broke. i looked on the canon website and they have replacement shoes for sale. i got the guy down to 50.00 for the flash...all functions are still working. need some expert advise on if the shoe is really fixable and the depth of the installation process if it is fixable.
jim


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 21, 2012)

I've never touched an oem flash but I fixed one on my vivitar. Took about 15-20 minutes. If its similar, you need wire tape, wire stripper, and a solderer. It's not that hard.


----------



## iresq (Apr 23, 2012)

The fact that you buy a replacement shoe would suggest its repairable.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

